# Die besten LAN-Party Games



## Resch (25. März 2009)

Hi Buffie's,

wir machen an diesem Wochenende mal seit langen wieder eine Lan-Party und damit es durch die Nacht nicht langweilig wird brauchen wir natürlich viele schöne Games. Deswegen wollt ich mal fragen welche Spiele für euch ein Must Have auf einer Lan sind.

Bis jetzt haben wir:

CoD 2 / 4
Flatout2
UT
CSS
evtl C&C 

So dann postet mal fleißig, brauchen schließlich nochn paar Spiele^^


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Äh, da fehlt ja mal sowas von WC3!

Es gibt für Lans nix geileres als WC3 Funmaps imho!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (25. März 2009)

wieviele seid ihr denn ? macht en unterschied ob das 4 leute sind oder 20

lg


----------



## Silenzz (25. März 2009)

Joa, WC3 ist ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und falls welche haben, das Spiel Rome Total War, find ich auf Lans immer wieder geil, man sollte halt beim entsprechendem PC die Grafik etwas runterschrauben, aber ich find es kommt schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beim Saturn hats letztens glaub ich 10€us gekostet.


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

wir hatten auf unser Lan

CoD 1
CS:S
C&C3
DTM3
am meisten haben wir CS:S gezoggt da wir ja auch en CS:S Clan waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. März 2009)

Bei unserer 4-tägigen LAN hatten wir:
Warsow
Urban Terror
Rainbow 6 Vegas
CS:S
WC3
C&C Generals: Zero Hour

Wir waren 8 Leute


----------



## Resch (25. März 2009)

Wir sind 12 Leutz.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (25. März 2009)

Serious Sam 

Geht nix drüber.
Einfach hirnausschalten und durch.
Unser Rekord liegt bei 2 Stunden 45 min im coop zu viert (Bier hat ein bisschen gebremst)


----------



## Topperharly (25. März 2009)

wc3
wc3 tower defence
wc3 fun maps
Fear
fear 2
IL 2 sturmovik
battlefield 1942
battlefield vietnam
battlefield 2
Warhammer 40k
cs 1.6
css
flatout
flatou2

um nur ein paar zu nennen


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

besteht interesse an WC3? dann würd ich dir ein paar maps aufzählen die für mich highlights sind. 
wenn du/ihr da eh kein bock drauf habt erspar ich mir die arbeit zu überlegen wie die maps genau heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Homeworld 2, wenn ihr nicht viele seid... das ist im MP verdammt geil, vorallendingen mit der Point Defense Systems Mod!


----------



## Resch (25. März 2009)

WC3 werd ich mal mitnehmen, mal schaun ob das mit mir die mehrheit mal probieren will.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. März 2009)

Starcraft!


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Wenn du WC3 probieren willst, dann lad dir auf jeden Fall auch paar Funmaps. Auf Lans sind die meiner Meinung nach absolute Knüller.
Türlich macht auch das normale Multiplayer Spaß. Aber die Funmaps sind einfach klasse.

Probier auf jeden Fall Tron Tower Wars, X-Hero Siege, D-Day und natürlich Dota aus. Googel einfach mal danach, wirst bestimmt was finden. Die Maps sind genial.


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Crysis im Multiplayer macht auch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Find ich ja mal gar nicht. 

Das Spiel war mein persönlich schlechtester Spielekauf überhaupt.


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

Empire Earth (aber nur der erste Teil)


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

*entstaub* *drüberwisch*  *Freelancer auspack* 

--> Freelancer !

*auf Grafik-Flames warten*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *entstaub* *drüberwisch*  *Freelancer auspack*
> 
> --> Freelancer !
> 
> *auf Grafik-Flames warten*


Spielspaß > Grafik


----------



## Topperharly (25. März 2009)

Left 4 Dead
serious sam the scount encounter oda wie der heißt^^


----------



## Melih (25. März 2009)

wc3 funmaps und Serious Sam machen sich eigendlich immer ganz gut bei Lan-partys


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. März 2009)

Ut 2k4
Warhammer : Dawn of War I
WC 3 Footy Extreme  und DotA (Footy passt sogar mit der Anzahl der Leute)
Vietcong
Falls ihr einigermaßen gute PCs habt WiC
Und zu guter Letzt natürlich Diablo 2 + Addon (muss sich aber jeder selbst kaufen, wegen Key etc)


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2009)

Civilization 4


----------



## Haxxler (26. März 2009)

Die besten wurden ja eigentlich schon genannt.

CS 1.6
CS:S
MoH:AA
UT-Reihe
Beben 3
Blooby Volley :>


----------



## Naarg (26. März 2009)

Age of Empires, am besten Teil 1 oder 2.

Seriouse Sam ist auch geil, zu 4 im Koop.... Maan das muss ich mir mal wieder besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Find ich ja mal gar nicht.
> 
> Das Spiel war mein persönlich schlechtester Spielekauf überhaupt.


Ja, Crysis ist nicht jedermanns Fall, und auch ich muss kritisieren dass man den Singleplayer viel zu schnell durch hat.
Der Multyplayer macht aber durch die coolen Waffen (Alien-MAC, Gaussgewehr) und den Nanosuit echt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

Warcaft 3-echtzeit-strategie.
so viel spass hat ich noch nie
warcraft 3! ich bin dabei!


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

Siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (26. März 2009)

Warcraft 3 (Funmaps), World in Conflict, Serious Sam, Left 4 Dead, Battlefield 2 (nur bei vielen Spieler)

Allein mit Wc3 Funmaps kannst du ne tagelange LAN machen


----------



## x3n0n (26. März 2009)

Komisch, dass Left4Dead erst einmal genannt wurde...

Left4Dead! DAS LAN Game schlechthin.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2009)

Hm, dann muss ich mir das wohl auch mal besorgen...
Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass im Multiplayer Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Left4Dead erst einmal genannt wurde...
> 
> Left4Dead! DAS LAN Game schlechthin.


ok jetzt hör ich schon wieder gutes von left4dead mir reichts ich kaufs mir au

edit: gehört zwar nid zum thema aber weiss jemand von euch ob Dead Space gut is?


----------



## Servon (26. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wc3 funmaps und Serious Sam machen sich eigendlich immer ganz gut bei Lan-partys



sign
Serious Sam ist sehr spassig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wc3 maps sind einfach klasse, erinnert mich an zwei Deffer, die nach 9 Stunden sich auf ein Unentschieden geeinigt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (26. März 2009)

Hm.....Lan games da gibs eigentlich recht viele:

Also für kürzere Patien 

1.CS:S
2.Battelield 2
3.Left 4 Dead
 oder halt alle andere egoshooter und co im Multiplayer^^


und für die  [Lange]weile

Age of Mythologie Titans
Age of Empire
Empire Earth
Wc3 da kommt man eh net mehr von weg ^^
Rise of Nations
Titan Quest
Heroes of Might and Magic
*hust*räusper* >>Freelancer<<            /spam on

und wenn es mal richtig lange gehen soll dann musst du Supreme Commander spielen da dauert ne partie mal locker 6-7 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach so und eins fällt mir da gerade noch ein   Der Herr der Ringe Schlachten um Mittelerde 2 " Austieg des Hexenkönigs "   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Brainsucker


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

Wc3 darf nicht fehlen !


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

es gäbe noch das Spiel Cossacks das haben wir mal bei ner Lan gespielt kann auch ganz interessant sein

oder Battelfield 2
dann stellst du einfach doppelt oder sogar 3 mal so viele Bots ein aber die müssen dann wirklich strohdumm sein und spielst die map strike at al´kakadar (oder so).
Es ist echt geil wenn (bei uns) 40 Bots von 10-15 Versorgungssoldaten umgemäht werden wenn se die Treppe hochlaufen XD


----------



## battschack (27. März 2009)

lohnt sich left 4dead wirlkich? überlegs mir auch schon ewig zu kaufen weil ich liebe solche zombie gemetzel games aber ist des genauso gut wie cs:s zombie mod? kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es gegen npcs spass machen kann wie in cs:s gegen spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wenn ich es zu 2-4 im lan spiele wieviel zombies kommen da immer so in durschnitt? bzw kann man einstellen wieviel zombies in wieviel minuten spawnen dürfen?


----------



## Goebi (27. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: gehört zwar nid zum thema aber weiss jemand von euch ob Dead Space gut is?



Wenn du es erträgst das die Sicht rechts hinter deinem Charakter ist, ist es ein wirklich guter, atmosphärisches Spiel.


----------



## Rhokan (27. März 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> lohnt sich left 4dead wirlkich? überlegs mir auch schon ewig zu kaufen weil ich liebe solche zombie gemetzel games aber ist des genauso gut wie cs:s zombie mod? kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es gegen npcs spass machen kann wie in cs:s gegen spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es lohnt sich, fals du auf das Genre stehst. Zombies spawnen bei weitem genug und im Multiplayer kannst du selbst welche spielen. Es gibt bei den Zombies neben den normalen Kanonenfutter auch noch andere wie Tanks (groß, breit, stark, wirft mit Vorliebe Autos und Brocken die er aus der Straße o.Ä. reißt), Hunter (hält nichts aus, kann aber aus großer Entfernung Spieler anspringen und zerfetzen) und noch die Boomer und Smoker, aber ich bin zu faul alles zu schreiben^^



> dann stellst du einfach doppelt oder sogar 3 mal so viele Bots ein aber die müssen dann wirklich strohdumm sein und spielst die map strike at al´kakadar (oder so).
> Es ist echt geil wenn (bei uns) 40 Bots von 10-15 Versorgungssoldaten umgemäht werden wenn se die Treppe hochlaufen XD



BIn ich zu blöd, oder wieso find ich im LAN-Modus keine Bots?^^


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> lohnt sich left 4dead wirlkich? überlegs mir auch schon ewig zu kaufen weil ich liebe solche zombie gemetzel games aber ist des genauso gut wie cs:s zombie mod? kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es gegen npcs spass machen kann wie in cs:s gegen spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du zu 4. im Schwersten Modus spielst, dann hast du genug zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (einstellen kannst du afaik nur die Schwierigkeit, vll gibts nen Konsolenbefehl der das noch steigert)
Es macht auch gg NPCs spass, aber Man kannst ja auch im Versus spielen. Es gibt in dem Spiel ja nicht nur "Zombies" sonder auch "Speacial Zombies". Die haben dann je 1-2 spezielle Fähigkeiten, mit denen die dir das Leben schon schwer machen können. 
Ich kann das Spiel im Multiplayer eigentlich nue empfehlen. Ich bereue den Kauf nicht.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Topperharly (27. März 2009)

wie scho mal gesagt, auf meiner lan wo ich meistens war wurden

alle battlefield teile gezockt
wc3+fun+tower maps
cs 1.6 und source
*garrys mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* von half life2 etwas lustigeres auf lan-partys wird man net finden sucht ma bei youtube wenn ihrs net kennt
age of empires
empire earth 1 der rest is scheiss
farcry
farcry 2
left 4 dead
diablo2+addon
flatout1+2
 etc etc etc


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

Aja was ich vergessen hab: Littlefighters 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## battschack (27. März 2009)

@picollo0071

Hast mich überredet grade eben bei amazon L4D für 29,99bestellt ich hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht vom game, wenn doch gibts haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jupp Lf2 ist einfach nur zu geil aber auch nur der version wo mit cheats alle klassen freigeschalten sind.

Cod5  <<<< Ein MUSS mit zombie mod zu 4. für jedes lan.
Cs:s
Wc3:Tft
Lf2


----------



## Zonalar (27. März 2009)

Warcraft 3 will auch ich empfehlen^^ spiele ich schon seit ich 12 war (bin jezz 16) und man kann immer noch besser werden. Trotzdem bin ich im Vergleich ein Noob in Dota (bin fast immer der schlechteste >.<), in 1on1 zieh ich auch oft den kürzeren, aber zerfetz auch den einen oder anderen^^.

*Heroes III auch empfehl* -- hab nie die neueren Versionen gekauft, weil ich Mac besitze...  kann man die neueren Versionen empfehlen?


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2009)

blobby voley
mario kart

ideale spiele für die die etwas ruiger angehen wollen und sich entspannend und nicht dauernd durch zu ballern


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab nie die neueren Versionen gekauft, weil ich Mac besitze...  kann man die neueren Versionen empfehlen?


NEIN
nur heros 3,5, eine fan-erweiterung
ab dem 4ten teil ist der geniale style ist floeten gegangen.
helden die einheiten sind, traenke, und viele andere scheisse.

3ter teil ist einfach nur das beste.
der teil mit den elementaren <3


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @picollo0071
> 
> Hast mich überredet grade eben bei amazon L4D für 29,99bestellt ich hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht vom game, wenn doch gibts haue
> 
> ...


ok ich bestell mirs au jetzt habt ihr mich -.-

wehe wenn das nix is...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2009)

Left 4 Dead ist Hammer.Hab die Steam Demo angezockt die 10 Tage Trial..Ich finds super.Besonders wenn die Hunter dich fassen und man ins Ts schreit =D


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

Ich rezze mal das Topic...
bin grad auf der Suche nach guten Lan-Spielen (wobei wir eigentlich immer über Hamachi spielen)
Wir spielen immer zu zweit, allerdings mag mein Kumpel keine Shooter. Warcraft 3 haben wir schon zu viel gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt ihr andere gute Spiele? Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele vor allem. Achja Diablo 2 haben wir natürlich auch schon gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einer von vielen (26. Oktober 2010)

*uralt thread auskram*

bei mir steht in den nächsten Wochen auch ne lan mit meinen Kumpels an und hab mir mal eure liste an Spielen so durchgeschaut. Shooter und Strategiespiele sind ja genug genannt, aber was für rennspiele spielt ihr denn so? mein letztes war motorstorm auf der ps3, suche daher etwas vergleichbares mit relativ leichtem Einstieg auch für "unbegabte" Spieler. Hättet ihr mir da ein Tip? DTM 3 wurde vorhin ja genannt, geht das in diese Richtung oder ist das eher zu schwer für anfänger? das spiel sollte zudem nicht so "neu" sein, da noch ein rechner mit ner 9600 ati dabei sein wird.

zu battlefield: hab nur 1942 gespielt und war damals begeistert, dass man bei ner lan auf bis zu 64 spieler per bots auffüllen konnte. Geht das bei vietnam und bf 2 auch noch? welches davon spielt ihr lieber?


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige Rennspiel das wir immer spielen ist FlatOut 2. Macht echt Spaß im Multiplayer, besonders als Derby


----------



## jolk (26. Oktober 2010)

wurd wc3 schon erwähnt? (natürlich frozen throne)
kann man sogar zu 12 spielen btw.

und quake 3 + jedi knight academy sind ebenfalls richtig spaßig, die graphik vielleicht nicht so toll, der spaß aber schon!


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> wurd wc3 schon erwähnt? (natürlich frozen throne)



Are you kidding me?


----------



## jolk (26. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Are you kidding me?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btt.: genug vorschläge habt ihr ja, jetzt testet die mal alle schön und gibt uns zu jedem ne bewertung (bitte begründet)


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar Anstoss 3. Gibt nichts besseres auf ner kleinen Lan, wenns mehr sind muß man halt mehrere Games paralell zocken ^^


----------



## Einer von vielen (27. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das einzige Rennspiel das wir immer spielen ist FlatOut 2. Macht echt Spaß im Multiplayer, besonders als Derby




grad die demo ausprobiert und schon bestellt  
danke für den tipp


----------



## The Reptil (27. Oktober 2010)

jedi knight jedi academy

imo eines der lustigsten lan spiele 

operation flaspoint ist auch cool (der der erste teil mit resistance)

und empire earth auch der erste teil rocken 

battlefield eigentlich alle teile 

natürlich CS wobei mir 1.5 am besten gefällt


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2010)

Age of Empires 2 oder Age of Mythology, aber die dürfen beide nur gespielt werden, solange die Leute noch hellwach sind, sonst schläft man dabei ein ^^
Crashday, vor allem im Deathmatch-Mode, nur stürzt das LAN-Spiel leider oft ab 
Aber eines der besten LAN-Spiele aller Zeiten ist immernoch Trackmania! Einer bastelt kurz ne Stunt-Karte zusammen, dann wird Gas gegeben. Es gibt mit Abstand kein so lustiges Stunt-Autorenn-Spiel wie Trackmania. Da kann man echt verrückte Strecken bauen! 

Operation Flashpoint finde ich nicht gut als Multiplayer. Entweder sind die Karten riesig oder die Leute hocken nur rum und campen. 

Wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist, kann man auch noch CIV.NET oder Baldurs Gate spielen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Oktober 2010)

battschack schrieb:


> @picollo0071
> 
> Hast mich überredet grade eben bei amazon L4D für 29,99bestellt ich hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht vom game, wenn doch gibts haue



Das gibts auch für 9,99€ bei g2play


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Oktober 2010)

besten LAN games...also bei uns wird schon seit vielen Jahren folgendes gespielt

Dota
diverse WC3 funmaps..vorallem tower defence (wenn der dönermann grad da war)
CS 1.6
C&C Generals Zero Hour

wobei 70% der Spielzeit Dota einnimmt gefolgt von 1.6

ist ne kleine LAN-Party mit 8 oder 10 Mann immer


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Age of Empires 2 oder Age of Mythology,



Age of Mythology kann ich nur empfehlen. Besonders mit der Titanen-Erweiterung macht's echt Spaß. Gibt's auch für 10&#8364; oder so beim Mediamarkt.

Was Rennspiele angeht.. Mario Kart - leichter Einstieg und je besser man wird, desto schwerer kann man's auch machen (Driftboosts etc.)

Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich Blur auch nich so schlecht fand.


Edit: Danke übrigens für's neue Avatar, wer auch immer das Bild gepostet hat


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2010)

Wir zocken auf unseren Lans in letzter Zeit immer Anno 1404 Venedig 
Bringt echt Spaß


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Oktober 2010)

Dota, *STRONGHOLD CRUSADER*, und als Rennspiel, wie schon mal empfohlen, Flatout 2. Sonst iwelche Shooter alà CS, Black Hawk Down (zwar ein wirkliches Scheißspiel, macht aber unglaublich Fun, weil man sich immer aufregt, wie scheiße das Spiel ist ) etc..


----------



## Chakalaker (27. Oktober 2010)

Age of Empires 2+ Erweiterung das beste überhaupt :-)
Können halt nur 8 gleichzeitig macht ihr halt 2 6er matches^^
Meiner Meinung nach einer der Besten.
Dann noch:
Starcraft
Empire Earth (Das Erste)
CS:S
Alien Swarm (gibts kostenlos bei Steam, macht echt Spaß & hat eine geile Grafik)
L4D

Die finde ich ganz gut =)


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Meine letzte kleinere LAN-Party hatte ich mit Diablo II... war eigentlich immer recht spassig.


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine letzte kleinere LAN-Party hatte ich mit Diablo II... war eigentlich immer recht spassig.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine letzte kleinere LAN-Party hatte ich mit Diablo II... war eigentlich immer recht spassig.


----------

